# Ceramic ring replacement



## Hook line stinker (Jul 19, 2012)

I have a shimano sojourns rod I need to have fixed. The top eye is missing the little ceramic insert. It just has the metal eye. Anyone fix these? How much? Also if anybody builds rods specifically for kayak fishing I might also be interested in that. Let me know.
Thanks,
Joe


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Hook line stinker said:


> I have a shimano sojourns rod I need to have fixed. The top eye is missing the little ceramic insert. It just has the metal eye. Anyone fix these? How much? Also if anybody builds rods specifically for kayak fishing I might also be interested in that. Let me know.
> Thanks,
> Joe


Go to the tackle store and have them just replace the top guide.


----------



## D3cept1on (Apr 23, 2010)

what size rods are you looking for for kayak fishing? i have made lots of short but rods for kayaks


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Missing Insert*

Replace the entire tiptop. 

Gluing an insert will work; but you never know when it's coming out again. And it will. Trust me! C2


----------

